# How Do I Get Joey To Like Me?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

My fiance has an 11 year old male named Joey. They recently moved in with me and I would like to get him to know me better. I've been around Joey for four years now, but he's never lived with me. How do I get him to love and trust me as much as he does my fiance. Joey has clearly chosen him as his primary companion, but I would like to enjoy his love as well.

I talk with Joey everyday and pet him. Joey seems to let me cuddle him when my fiance isn't around.

When my Joey is on my shoulder, he constantly gets off and flies over to my fiance. 

What can I do to establish a deeper bond with my beloved bird?

Sincerely,

Lonely Joey Lover


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like he certainly doesn't dislike you, so my guess is that he'll grow to love you over time. I would spend as much time with him as you can when you're fiance is out of sight or busy, so that you can bond without him dying to get back to his best friend all the time.  Maybe have some sunflower seeds or millet spray (or any other favourite treat) with you to feed him while he's hanging out with you, that will instantly make you more appealling!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea had some good advice. What I would do...just get your own! hehe Two is better than one and well, this one can be bonded to you..then maybe the tiels will like eachother...and well...much like 101 dalmations. But that's the more complicated plan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you for your wonderful comments Bea and Babyluv. I admit that I am definitley a jealous. I'm going to continue to love him and keep everyone udated. I look forward to my new life with a cockatiel.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very entertaining- you should enjoy it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree, you'll love it!  They're such awesome pets. Just remember that your fiance has 11 years up on the time and bonding with Joey. I do think he'll come to want to be with you just as much though. My almost one person tiel, Bailee, loves hanging out with dad now and will often fly from me to sit with him.


----------

